
Ask HN: How do we stop the cookie dialogs? - todd3834
I can’t be the only one who finds the cookie consent dialogs rediculous. Has anything good come from them? I find them as annoying as pop up ads were back in the day. So my question is, how can we stop this? I’m not talking about browser plugins, I want to get rid of these things for everyone.
======
hopesthoughts
There's an extension that will do it. Chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/i-dont-care-
about-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/i-dont-care-about-
cookies/fihnjjcciajhdojfnbdddfaoknhalnja) Firefox, (I use this in Waterfox as
well,) [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/i-dont-
care-a...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/i-dont-care-about-
cookies/)

------
Rjevski
We stop them when we no longer needs cookies and the market demands privacy-
respecting services.

I personally stopped visiting a lot of sites that have them. For example, I no
longer even consider clicking on Tumblr links or anything by the cancer
company called "Oath" (ex Yahoo).

When enough people do this there will be a business incentive for _less_
cookies & tracking.

------
potta_coffee
I use an a blocker and create rules for them. I know it's futile but I get
some pleasure by blocking the dialog rather than responding to it in the
manner they're demanding. I only really visit a few sites very often so it's
not a problem for me to do this.

------
cimmanom
They’re not going anywhere unless and until case law or changes in law make it
clear that they’re not necessary for GDPR (and similar statute) compliance.

------
porbelm
Petition your EU lawmakers.

~~~
tsukikage
...but what if I don't want the popups _or_ the ubiquitous surveillance?

~~~
wartijn_
Petition your EU lawmakers and make your browser reject cookies from all sites
that are not on your whitelist.

I used to do that and it worked pretty well, but now it's impossible thanks to
those dialogs. Blocking third party cookies still works, since it only breaks
a small portion of the websites I visit.

Blocking cookies won't really stop the surveillance by the way. It stops only
one way of tracking you.

------
thedevindevops
Turn off javascript

